# Big Jim bought Sipsey River...



## fountain (Jan 27, 2009)

anybody else know that???  just found out when i called to check on some arrows.  
good luck with the business--and it's in GA


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you know when he will be taking orders?  I need some more shafts!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 27, 2009)

Jim told us that at the Chickasawhatchee hunt.
I'm proud for him.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 27, 2009)

Way to go Jim! Sipsey River has always given great service and no doubt you will continue that tradition. Wishing you the best of success.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 27, 2009)

i ORDERED SOME FROM HIM THE OTHER DAY


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats or in order for Jim


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 27, 2009)

He also has a 3D course that he welcomes everyone to come out and shoot.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 27, 2009)

Where is he located?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 27, 2009)

Albany Ga.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2009)

Where can I get in touch with this Big Jim person? 

I need to know if he can get my Terminator Jr arrows that Sipsey River kept me in supply of.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 28, 2009)

Does he have a new website, because the old one is no longer operational.  I need some new shafts!


----------



## cadyak (Jan 28, 2009)

www.bigjimsbowcompany.com


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2009)

Where in Albany is his  business  located ?


----------



## Southbow (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim's got a bunch of stuff to add to the website. You can call him direct to go ahead and get some arrows. His number is on the website.

He lives off spring flats rd just southeast of Albany and has his bow shop at the house. Give him a call if your passing through.

chris


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations to Big Jim!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2009)

went by there today, buddy of mine bought his fist traditional bow from him.

One thing I can say about Jim is he makes a pretty bow and he is a great guy.He said his shop should be fully equipped by the end of febuary.

Like chase said,he also has a 60 target 3d range that he said anyone is more than welcome to come shoot!


----------



## fountain (Jan 29, 2009)

i feel that we need to have a sanctioned shoot at big jims this year.  i will go!

just ordered some 200 gr points from them this morning as well.


his nuber is ---1-229-420-5669


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh how cool , that is right on the way home from my work, I wonder if I can stop by in the morning about 7:30 for coffee and a quick round on the 3d course. I have been needing some shafts and feathers for a while now. Looks like 3Rivers just got trumped for a local. Man thats so cool. Big Jim I don't know you , but I'm coming to find you.


----------



## swampstalker (Jan 31, 2009)

He is an awesome guy and makes some great looking and shooting bows. I can't wait until mine is ready to be picked up.
Brad


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2009)

is big jim the guy who bought the forums from G & L ???????

does anyone know.


----------



## fountain (Jan 31, 2009)

what does he look like---does the little cartoon dude on his business cards represent him in any way???  if so, i saw him last year in augusta.  dont he shoot a lot of pounds?


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 31, 2009)

fountain said:


> what does he look like---does the little cartoon dude on his business cards represent him in any way???  if so, i saw him last year in augusta.  dont he shoot a lot of pounds?



Well as his name says he is a pretty big fella, with black hair in a pony tail. I think him saying that he draws around70-80 I think.


----------



## fountain (Jan 31, 2009)

yup---gotta be the same guy that i met.  he was shooting high poundage in black widows i think.  hopefully his business will be a success. sipsey river was a good business to me, and i feel he will do well.  better yet, he is in GA and our orders will get to us fast!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 31, 2009)

Jim has a nice place, i went by there to check on my bow, might even have it ready tommorow, it looks awesome, i cant wait to shoot it.

If  ya;ll have never met jim ya'll need to swing buy and meet him, he loves to talk bows and has all kinda bows and arrows to shoot.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Feb 6, 2009)

*My introduction*

I want to start off by thanking everyone who has been speaking kind words about me and some of you who havn't (a guy's got to keep up his reputation,HaHa).

Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Jim Babcock of Albany Georgia. My wife Barbara and I purchased Sipsey River Traditional Archery Supply. We felt it would be a good additon to our bow company.

I know a lot of you enjoyed doing buisness with John while he owned Sipsey. We vow to not dissapoint. 
You can find more info about us on my web site which is listed elsewher in this thread. Unfortunately, rules don't allow me to list it here. Give us a call,  I am happy to help anytime.

By the way, the caracature of the guy shootin the tree in front of the buffalo is supposed to be me only he is much more handsome and a lot thinner. Also I think my bow would have shot through that tree.

Shoot straight and often, Big Jim


----------



## dpoole (Feb 6, 2009)

A friend of mine called him about some wooden shafts and was told he does not handle wooden shafts. Is this true? How can you be in the trad bow business and not handle wooden shafts ??


----------



## pine nut (Feb 6, 2009)

I called Jim and placed an order on Wednesday for some arrows and stuff and got it today.  Great service!  Thanks Jim.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Feb 7, 2009)

DPoole -  We don't handle them as of yet. There are way too many things available for us to be able to handle everything at least at this time. Sipsey has never handled wood arrows to my knowledge. There are lots of good wood shaft suppliers out there, maybe down the road we will add them to our inventory. 
Thanks, BigJim


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2009)

big jim

are you the feller who bought G&L's form's ???????


----------



## halrowland (Feb 10, 2009)

Jim and Barbara,
Congrats on the new biz...you guys gonna come to Appling this year?   I just opened a new mechanics shop!!!
Hal


----------



## BigJim Bow (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't plan on breaking down again Hal! Of course I didn't plan on breaking down last year. 
 We will be there with our whole set up, and as I promised last year, I will donate a bow or a certificate for a custom bow to the banquet. Will also donate a couple of my custom bow quivers.

Also I am not the person who purchased bow forms from G and L. Sorry.

BigJim


----------



## robert carter (Feb 15, 2009)

Talked with Chris Ward a bit on your bows. Checked out your web site and they are good looking longbows for sure.Look forward trying one sometime.RC


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 15, 2009)

COme on down to the TBOF shoot March 6-8.  Jim will be there!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sipsey river*

Funny, I just spent two weeks up in Walker County, Alabama. I used a pharmacy in the town Sipsey which isn't too very far from the real Sipsey River near the county seat of Jasper, Alabama.


----------

